# Duyuru > Gündem >  Rahşan Ecevit' ten gaziye ev

## bozok

*Rahşan Ecevit' ten gaziye ev*



ESKİ Başbakan Bülent Ecevit'in eşi Rahşan Ecevit, Kuzey Irak'a operasyonun sürerken örnek bir davranış sergiledi.

Ecevit, şehit haberlerinden etkilenerek, Mehmetçik Vakfı ile iletişime geçti. Elvankent'te bir ev alan Rahşan Ecevit, bir gaziyi bu eve oturtmak istediğini belirterek, 'yaşadığı sürece o gaziye yardım etme' vaadinde de bulundu. Bu vaadi heyecanla karşılayan Mehmetçik Vakfı, Rahşan Ecevit'in ricasıyla, yardıma gerçekten ihtiyacı olan bir er buldu. 

GüZLERİNİ VE ELLERİNİ KAYBETTİ 

15 yıl önce askerlik görevini yaparken, mayın patlamasında gözlerini ve ellerini kaybeden üç çocuklu gazi A. ve ailesi, Rahşan Ecevit ile buluşturuldu. üç çocuklu ailenin öyküsü de Rahşan Hanımı etkiledi. Gazinin, eşi ile askere gitmeden önce nişanlandığı, nişanlının, askerden elleri ve gözlerini kaybederek dönen gazi A.'yı terketmeyip evlendiği öğrenildi. 

SOBALI EVDEN KOMBİLİ DAİREYE 

Rahşan Ecevit, 15 ve 4 yaşında iki erkek ve halen ortaokulda okuyan bir kızlarıyla gecekonduda yaşayan gaziye, kendi adına aldığı evin tapusunu devretti. Gazi A. sobalı evinden, kombili apartman dairesine taşınacak. Gazi ve ailesi, taşınmak için çocuklarının okulunun bitmesini bekliyor. Olayı doğrulayan Rahşan Ecevit, "Keşke böyle bir dönemde herkes bir gaziye yardım edebilse" dedi. 

Hürriyet 


29.02.2008

----------

